# Blowing out between baths?



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

This thought came to mind while reading another active post and I didn't want to hijack the thread. I have a few times brought out the blower and used it as a way to remove loose undercoat between baths. Of course I do not use heat, in fact I use very little if any even after a bath. Looking for thoughts on if this is ok to do on a fairly regular basis say once a week. I would think the biggest risk would be drying out the coat too much, maybe I should use a leave on conditioner? It's been very effective and I just want to be sure I'm not overlooking anything.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why not just give more frequent baths? 

Dogs can be bathed every week without drying out the coats.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Most show goldens are bathed and blown out at least once a week. It actually keeps their skin and fur really healthy if using a good shampoo.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

I personally wouldn't bath your golden once a week as dry skin is a risk but if so be sure to use a good conditioner. Blowing the coat out and using an undercoat rake (love paws pamper) is perfect for in between baths. The leave-in conditioner is a good idea too =)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FURgirl said:


> I personally wouldn't bath your golden once a week as dry skin is a risk...


Heh, this is not true any more so than human beings washing their hair once every week would cause dry itchy scalps (and keep in mind there's people out there who freak out about not washing their hair every day)... 

A dog is more at risk of developing skin issues from build up of leave in conditioners and or gunk in the coat from rolling in dirt, poop, or swimming in rivers/ponds heavy with bacteria....

A good example of that with older dogs especially is seborrhea dermatitis developing up and down their backs... some of these dogs especially who have had OTHER stuff done to their coats (shaving the coat) will have their coats caked with oils. This isn't caused by baths. It's just a lot of stuff mixed together, but especially poor grooming routine by the owner.

Healthy coats are clean coats. Also.  Keep in mind that show dogs who are being shown every other week and 2-3 days in a row on show weekends... are fully bathed and blow dried every day. So to reiterate, if you have a 4-5 day cluster and these dogs are shown every day - they are getting baths every day. And these dogs have very healthy coats and skin (they have to in order to impress the judge).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

FURgirl said:


> I personally wouldn't bath your golden once a week as dry skin is a risk but if so be sure to use a good conditioner. Blowing the coat out and using an undercoat rake (love paws pamper) is perfect for in between baths. The leave-in conditioner is a good idea too =)


I used to think the same thing until I saw my breeder's routine. All of her dogs get bathed at least once a week and most of them blown out, doing the show season, at least a couple times a week. They have beautiful coats and never have any skin issues - such as hot spots, dander, or any of the cysts the goldens tend to get. You just need a good quality shampoo and conditioner. Her dogs hardly shed, because of this routine.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks Megora, that's definitely why I said "personally." I wasn't implying for anyone to wait till the dog is gunky or dirty, just not every single week, so you are not stripping the coat of the natural oils but again I also said if you do, just use a really good (moisturizing) conditioner. Of course, dogs with actual skin issues that are on medicated or oatmeal shampoo should be treated weekly. Ultimately, do what's best for your dog and keep an eye on how their skin handles it <3


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I wasn't implying for anyone to wait till the dog is gunky or dirty, just not every single week, so you are not stripping the coat of the natural oils...


You really aren't going to be stripping the coat of natural oils any more so than me washing my own hair will strip it of natural oils. They are producing those natural oils all the time. And too much oils in the coats clogs pores and causes skin issues.

Types of stuff that can mess up your dog's coat and/or skin is using dryers that blow hot air on them to dry them... and the opposite, letting the dogs go to bed at night with wet or damp coats. Their coats + beds get mucky which causes skin problems.


----------



## AnnaGlori (Oct 12, 2017)

We take him to bath once in 2 weeks. We use oatmeal or coconut based shampoo to keep their skin from becoming too dry. 
Blowing their coat is very good because it helps to get rid of the loose fur tapped in their undercoat.


----------

